# Aperture vs. Lightroom poll on cnet



## Rob Sylvan (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.news.com/83'1-1358'_3-9875221-39.html?part=dht&tag=nl.e7'3


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 22, 2008)

Interesting results that I, honestly, wasn't expecting. As of this Post:

Apple Aperture: 62.4%
Adobe Lightroom: 37.6%
Total votes: 378'

By the way, I voted Lightroom. Oh, and I would love to see two other polls:


Aperture 1.5 versus Lightroom 1.3.1
Aperture 2.' versus Lightroom 2.' (when it appears)


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 22, 2008)

Ian Farlow;883' said:
			
		

> Interesting results that I, honestly, wasn't expecting. As of this Post:
> 
> Apple Aperture: 62.4%
> Adobe Lightroom: 37.6%
> ...



Is that the only place Aperture users hang out??????:lol::lol:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 22, 2008)

My take on it was that the total number (378') was likely close to the total number of users of Aperture, so any day now the numbers will shift to Lightroom.


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 22, 2008)

I voted for LR because that's what I have. I don't think either of them is quite there yet, but they are both still young. I'll be more interested in comparing version 2 of both apps when LR2 is released.


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Feb 22, 2008)

I learned that a link to that poll appears on Apple's news page.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 22, 2008)

That explains it!!!  Oh well, that should even up before too long then!  :roll:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 25, 2008)

As of February 24, 2''8 at 23'6 EST, the results are:

Apple Aperture: 64.3%
Adobe Lightroom: 35.7%
Total votes: 9'''

Hm... Several days ago, the results were:

Apple Aperture: 62.4%
Adobe Lightroom: 37.6%
Total votes: 378'

While possible, it seems a little more than strange to me that the number of people that have voted has more than doubled, and yet the percentages have almost stayed rock solid. What are the odds that the percentages wouldn't really budge like that?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 25, 2008)

Ian Farlow;9'85 said:
			
		

> As of February 24, 2''8 at 23'6 EST, the results are:
> 
> Apple Aperture: 64.3%
> Adobe Lightroom: 35.7%
> ...



Well I think that it's not surprising with a direct link from the Apple welcome page.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 25, 2008)

Ian Farlow;9'85 said:
			
		

> As of February 24, 2''8 at 23'6 EST, the results are:
> 
> Apple Aperture: 64.3%
> Adobe Lightroom: 35.7%
> ...



Well I think that it's not surprising with a direct link from the Apple welcome page.
The result is really - how many Apple Users that have Apple as their home page are using Aperture?
Or could it be that there are only 6''' Aperture Users total.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 25, 2008)

Kiwigeoff;9'88 said:
			
		

> Or could it be that there are only 6''' Aperture Users total.



ROFL Geoff!!!

Didn't someone say Apple sent out an email to all of their Aperture owners too, with a link to that poll?


----------

